# IFBB Pro Victor Martinez Supplement Store Allegedly Sells Steroids



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

IFBB Pro Victor Martinez Falsely Linked to Supplement Store in Dominican Republic by Millard Baker IFBB professional bodybuilder Victor Martinez is expected to win the 2009 Arnold Classic bodybuilding contest on March 7, 2009 according to pro bodybuilding analysts. In addition to the rigorous precontest demands of preparing for one of the most prestigious pro [...]

*Read More...*


----------

